# اريد برنامج لنقل البرامج والبيانات



## abo_slaim (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الاعضاء اريد برنامج لنقل البرامج من والى الات التحكم الرقمي

وشكرا


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*re*

الاستاذ ابو سليم المحترم 

هل بالامكان معرفة تفاصيل اكثر عن الالة التي تعمل عليها مثل:

1- لوحة التحكم
2- نوع الماكنة
3- النظام المستخدم ( fanuc, fagor,... etc )
4- البرنامج المراد نقلها
5-برنامج الكام الذي تعمل عليه

واتمنى ان اتوفق في البحث والمساعدة


----------



## abo_slaim (17 سبتمبر 2006)

1- جميع لوحات التحكم
2- جميع ماكينات التحكم الرقمي
3- جميع الانظمة
4- جميع البرامج والبارامترات
5- جميع البرامج

ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير

انا جربت برامج مثل pc30 -pcin - pcplus- qouck

وحبيت بموضوعي اتناقش معكم بهالبرامج او غيرها ,,, للفائدة


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*re*

http://www.mis-group.com/cnc_compatible.php#A
على هذاالرابط على سبيل المثال وليس الحصرانظمه لي cnc
http://www.cadmagazine.net/phorums/viewtopic.php?t=6391


----------



## abo_slaim (19 سبتمبر 2006)

يا اخي سالم 

يوجد برامج عامه تستخدم لجميع الالات باستخدام الكيبل التسلسلي

يعني ما له داعي احدد نوعيه معينه من الانظمة


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الاستاذ الكريم ابو سليم 

لقد كنت اهدف الى معرفة برنامج النظام على متحكمك واشياء اخرى - كالفرق بين الوندوز والليونكس والماكنتوش- لمعرفة البرنامج المناسب والذي ستستطيع تحميله على جهازك اما بالنسبة لنقل البرامج عن طريق فتحة ما فهناك العديد من الخيارات الاخرى كان تكون متصل بشبكة نتورك ويديرها dnc او او او ... العديد ولبعض الشركات ميزات خاصة اخرى 

اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت مقصدي في ذلك 

وبالتوفيق


----------



## abo_slaim (21 سبتمبر 2006)

سالم الوحيشي قال:


> الاستاذ الكريم ابو سليم
> 
> لقد كنت اهدف الى معرفة برنامج النظام على متحكمك واشياء اخرى - كالفرق بين الوندوز والليونكس والماكنتوش- لمعرفة البرنامج المناسب والذي ستستطيع تحميله على جهازك اما بالنسبة لنقل البرامج عن طريق فتحة ما فهناك العديد من الخيارات الاخرى كان تكون متصل بشبكة نتورك ويديرها dnc او او او ... العديد ولبعض الشركات ميزات خاصة اخرى
> 
> ...



شكرا لك 

اهم الطرق واكثرها انتشارا هي النقل باستخدام المنفذ التسلسلي 
فمعظم الالات يوجد بها مدخل RS232 وهو المقصود

اما استخدام الطرق الاخرى فهو بحالات خاصة جدا مثل الشبكات
dnc و usb و غيره 

لا بد من اتقان نقل البيانات بالrs232 قبل معرفه اي طريقة اخرى

وتقبل منى كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (12 أكتوبر 2006)

http://www.arabteam2000-forum.com/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=34287

ملف للتحميل من الاخ محمد الغزالي والفريق العربي للبرمجة حول المنفذ rs232

http://www.codeproject.com/csharp/SerialCommunication.asp


----------



## abo_slaim (15 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي وعزيزي سالم

الحقيقه انا حبيت اتفاعل مع الاخوان بهالموضوع 

الغريب
انه لا يوجد ردود

والاغرب انه عملية نقل البيانات مهمه جدا 
واشوف تهميش لها غريب

عموما انصح كل من يتعامل مع الات التحكم الرقم ان يزيد معرفته في هذا المجال


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الاستاذ الكريم ابو سليم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
من طرح الموضوع والتجاوب تستطيع تقييم جدية وفعلية الاشخاص وتظل استاذ ومعلم انت والاستاذ زكي برجاوي صقر او نسر الشام اقول جزاكم الله خير


----------



## رمضان08 (1 يونيو 2007)

اخواني الاعضاء اريد برنامج لنقل  البرامج من والى الات التحكم الرقمي 0i fanuc لي tour cn


----------



## abo_slaim (11 يونيو 2007)

تفضل يا عزيزي وادعي لي
http://www.21ic.org/down/eda/200706044.zip


----------

